
Node v8.6.0 - nikolay
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v8.6.0/
======
nikolay
Notable Changes

crypto

\- Support for multiple ECDH curves.

dgram

\- Added setMulticastInterface() API.

\- Custom lookup functions are now supported.

n-api

\- The command-line flag is no longer required to use N-API.

tls

\- Docs-only deprecation of parseCertString().

------
whipoodle
Yeah, close enough.

